# all-in-wonder radeon classic/7500

## Mr. Pointy

I have two radeon all-in-wonders (AIW).  The first is a original AIW.  The second is a AIW 7500 i just bought.

     What i want to do is watch and record TV on my computer.  The problem was i had lost the special output cable that came with my original AIW.  So, I could get the tv picture but no sound.  I needed that cable to connect the video card to the soundcard ( a SBLive Platinum 5.1)

     I also like to play alot of games.  So, i decided to buy the 7500 for the boost in 3d power.  My understanding is that the 7500 is the fastest card currently suppoted by DRI.  And i immediatly noticed the improvement in quake and quake2.  Now the problems...

     The TV tuner in the 7500 was not recognized.  So, no tv picture.  At the moment, i have the original AIW in my computer using the cable that came with the 7500.  The problem there, besides my new 7500 collecting dust, is i still don't know how to get sound for the TV picture!

     My questions:

     1.  is anyone using the 7500 AIW for TV viewing/recording?  If so any tips on getting the TV tuner to work would be much appreciated.

     2.  to anyone using the original radeon AIW,  how do i get sound from the TV tuner to play?

The software i am using is ati-gatos from gentoo plus the DRM kernal module, aview, and km from the gatos site (gatos.sf.net).  The TV signal is digital cable hooked via coax from the cable box into the AIW.

    Thanks to everyone who has done all the work on gentoo.  It's really been a lot of fun!   :Laughing: 

----------

